# [APP] Facebook Icon Remover (ROOT)



## machx0r (Apr 28, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hello everybody I was annoyed by the new camera and messenger icons that came with the latest Facebook update so I wrote Facebook Icon Remover to easily disable them. This application requires root. I've had reports that when disabling/enabling the icons the main Facebook icon may disappear from your home screen (but not your application drawer) but you can simply add it back. Let me know if you have any issues using this application.


----------

